

The state of digital education - ARolek
http://edtechtimes.com/2012/11/13/the-state-of-digital-education-infographic/

======
tedmiston
That's a big infographic for having so little actual information. Even as a CS
major, I have a few gripes with the way digital education is going:

1\. Digital textbooks suck. The traditional book publishers want to make lots
of money. They make even more money here renting these horrific pieces of crap
they call e-books, which greatly exaggerate the benefit they truly provide to
the student. Publishers would do a whole lot better if they adapted the
Udacity model of short focused video segments.

2\. Online lectures are not as effective as in-person. In online courses, deep
learning doesn't happen. Online classes are setup so you can pop in once a
week, answer a few questions by skimming the textbook rather than hearing a
liver lecturer speak, and move on with life. Thus avoiding deep synthesis of
topics. The social and personal interactions which are lost are significant as
well. It's a flexible model plagued with tragedy.

